# Seriously bad gas!



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

I've always found that stepping up the protein intake results in excess wind but recently my gas has gone through the roof! Properly excessive and obnoxious, especially from mid afternoon onwards!

I'm on testex and deca at the moment so I'm eating loads but nothing particuarly different to what I normally eat...just more of it!

Anyone care to suggest a way to remedy it!?


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

S_Soldier said:


> I've always found that stepping up the protein intake results in excess wind but recently my gas has gone through the roof! Properly excessive and obnoxious, especially from mid afternoon onwards!
> 
> I'm on testex and deca at the moment so I'm eating loads but nothing particuarly different to what I normally eat...just more of it!
> 
> Anyone care to suggest a way to remedy it!?


----------



## Carlos5879 (Jul 23, 2008)

carry a can of deoderant and spray fart simultaneously


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Carlos5879 said:


> carry a can of deoderant and spray fart simultaneously


I'm quite good at holding it in....but my room smells like a grave in the morning! Good job there's no mrs at the moment. :lol:


----------



## Carlos5879 (Jul 23, 2008)

Im in same boat but im married. Literally smells like bbq chicken and the wife says " that smells like a tyre fire":thumb:. Your not alone


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Carlos5879 said:


> Im in same boat but im married. Literally smells like bbq chicken and the wife says " that smells like a tyre fire":thumb:. Your not alone


Tyre fire is the best description I've heard and very apt! :thumbup1:


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

try charcoal tablets


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

read this

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=451&sectionId=5


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Whenever i up my protein i fart all the time without even noticing, the problem is at the moment my protein intake is so high and probly always will be. 5 mins before seeing this thread i left my room for a couple of mins then walked back in and it ****ing stunk!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

mastication.

Digestive enzymes.

Pro biotics.

Water.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

all part and parcel of being a bodybuider,dont worry.....bathe in the ambience.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

ive been on a very low carb diet and i have had no problems since then. Try it for a week ure be suprised i think. I was


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

pea head said:


> all part and parcel of being a bodybuider,dont worry.....bathe in the ambience.


Mate your bloody rancid :lol:



smithy26 said:


> ive been on a very low carb diet and i have had no problems since then. Try it for a week ure be suprised i think. I was


yes stopped farting completely on a keto


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Take gas reducing tablets this is what i do buy from the pharmacy.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Betaine HCL

Digestive enzymes


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

ive been using charcoal tabs,pre/pro biotics,digestive enzymes and i drink shed loads of water and fcuking nothin.....nothin works and my mrs banishes me to seatee a night,gettin serious now.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

diaita said:


> read this
> 
> http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=451&sectionId=5


 my thyroid id grossly underactive so theres my excuse .reps matey


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Seems to have surpassed a lot in the past two days. Very, very surprised and have no idea why, although I'm guessing maybe my gut has adjusted to the change in protein shake that I've been taking. Either way I'm back to my normal gas producing levels! :thumb:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't see where there is a problem, I for one like my own brand?


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

its probably caused by your protein powder, i have tried some that made me burp and fart for britian, find one that does not play tricks on your stomach.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

just let it rip. Why poison yourself by leaving it in when you can poison others letting it rip


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Ditto the protein brand change, I changed to extreme whey this year and have had no digestive problems at all.

...I am not sponsored by Extreme... all offers greatly received!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have had the same problem:cursing:


----------



## clubraver28 (Feb 6, 2008)

me too iv had bad gass since upping my protein and starting sust/deca cycle

club


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lmao, you guys take the p1s$ and i can smell all your stale asses from here, cut down them carbs corpse asses 

on a serious note, i get the same prob, it always starts past 12pm in work but takin pappaya enzymes has helped me out a great deal



Con said:


> Take gas reducing tablets this is what i do buy from the pharmacy.


what are these called you buy mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its oats that do it to me. On my refeed days i totally stink and must say sometimes i do feel sorry for my g/f. however sometimes i think its ****ing hilariouse


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

I was at a BBQ at the weekend and must have eaten 750g of chicken over 6 hours my mate said he could actually smell the fart before the noise....

Proof maybe that smell travels faster than sound?


----------



## SHEP6413 (Jun 16, 2008)

just be a man and be proud of your farts!!! just dont follow through, could be embarassing


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

its those tins er beans and sausages that destroy me, my ass errupts in an extreme anal explosion every 5 seconds, they give me enough gas to blow up 3 fkin fairground bouncy castles


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm renouned for my corpse like **** at work.... once i let rip in a meeting and people started fleeing lmao:lol: Nothing better than a bit of comedy cause as soon as the smell diffused you could see everyone's face turn.. like a mexican wave, towards me :thumbup1:


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

A little trump info

Land of the Rising Gas

by: Kevin Burns

Few people stop to think much about it when they fart. Unless it happens on a crowded elevator, then everyone thinks about it.

You may not have pondered the fact that there are over 400 different kinds of gas in one human fart, and Japanese of course are no exception. Japanese routinely let them rip to the tune of 80 million liters of fart gas every day of the year. I haven't even included hot air bags like Tokyo Governor Ishihara either! If all the people in the world could be synchronized via the internet to buff on cue, they would emit 4.2 billion liters of butt gas, and that would fill 3.5 Tokyo Domes. Not a pretty picture I know. Just think of the Dome's maintenance staff!

I have often thought that my friend Doug's expellation were particularly putrid, but no! According to research, Japanese young women expel especially smelly ones these days due to constipation. Half of the young women of Japan are afflicted. Doctors point to dieting as the culprit in this case. Dieting leads to a loss of muscle tissue in general, and loose stomach muscles in particular, which in turn leads to constipation, and farts that would make even Doug blush!

Help you gasp! I'm dating a Japanese woman, what should I do? Is there anything that can be done, Key? Unfortunately, I am at a loss and it isn't only dieting that make some elevators smell like Kawasaki. It is also because the Western diet has found popularity among Japanese pallets. Simply put, Japanese are eating more meat.

Indeed, the fast paced lifestyle of Japan leads to increased stress, and worsens one's intestinal condition. Perhaps because of this busy lifestyle, people don't have as much time to exercise. Without regular exercise, we aren't regular, and our bowels don't move smoothly (extend and shrink well--as one Tokyo doctor, a proctologist I presume, was quoted as saying).

One shocking part of the study revealed that if you try to prevent a fart, it will actually get you in more trouble and could affect your love life! If you refuse to fluff one (as my Uncle Stan used to say), then the gas is absorbed into your blood and travels to your lungs. Then it comes out of your mouth, smelling just as terrible. Let one rip before you exchange lips with your special someone I like to say. It is a shame when couples break up over mouth farts. It wasn't that garlic your partner ate the night before.

This problem isn't purely a Japanese one of course, it also takes place in space. After a fatal accident involving Apollo 1, NASA was forced to re-evaluate their safety measures. The accident involved gas and some at NASA suggested that even one fart might have caused the calamity. They started their analysis at that point. Finding that farts contain methane, they proved that farts can burn. Herman, my boy scout buddy regularly proved that on camp outs, but that's another story.

NASA analyzed many farts and found that some do not include methane. It depended on what the farter had eaten. Eating carbohydrates tends to produce a methane based fart, while eating meat or space food that is meat based, produces an expellation that is methane free or low in methane. This tends to cause the fartee (or recipient of the fart) to do a severe space gag, and possibly knock one of the controls out of whack. This of course could lead to a serious accident.

The drawback to all of these findings was, that low carbohydrate space food doesn't produce the dreaded methane fart, but does produce a fart like Doug's. In space, no one can hear you fart! But they can sure as hell smell a fart after some gaseous Neil Armstrong has had his ration of low carb space food. It stinks up the whole lunar module man! No wonder few astronauts ever opted for a second mission and everyone wanted to go for a space walk! Japanese astronaut Mamoru Mouri, who served on the Space Shuttle remarked that when someone farts in space it doesn't dissipate, "...it become rump of gasu traveling through space shuttle. Sometime it strike fellow astronaut nose. Honto ni kusai!" (It smells just terrible,") he related. "It often happen in shuttle, but feeling is mutual," he finalized.

So there you have it, let's be careful out there; and as my father saw on a Scottish grave stone:

"Aire we be, let wind blow free.

by Kevin Burns

at great personal risk

(Researched by T. Yamaki under much duress.

*Ms. Yamaki has shown no side effects, so far, from this research.)


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

One creeped out of my rear the other day (silently) when travelin home in the car with a mukka and once it had done it's rounds and got to his nose he said. Can u smell that, smells like 'frazzles' Mmmmm i want some. So we stopped of at the next garage and he bought about 5 bags of bacon flavoured frazzles, lol.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Fcuk me ive been farting all week. Got into work 30mins ago and have done 10 beast farts already. Have to get into my confort zone at work and get the enviornment right, still at least it keep people away from me when im working. 

Why poision yourself keeping the gas in when you can release out and punish others, it gives them a chance to appreciate the stench of your ar$e  fcuk em i dont care, ive been a farter all my life and i think my farts smell better then the morning fresh air


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

I am the same added malto to my protein on a morning and ever since they are nasty. Sure it is the myprotein.co.uk stuff give me the farts like ya wouldnt believe. Punish others share the gas around lads is the way forward!


----------



## niknax (Apr 22, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a bit of air to ruffle the cheeks.

Just make sure there's nothing backing it up as you sneak one out though.


----------

